# Storing liquid soap



## sarahcycled (Jul 30, 2013)

Just wondering what you all use to store or sequester your liquid soap after its been diluted. I've been using canning glass jars but I'm running out. Is it safe to use plastic gallon jugs for this purpose or will the soap leech chemicals from the plastic? Any other suggestions?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## SarahTH (Jul 31, 2013)

If you use distilled water (I do) you can store in the empty jugs.  Or any super clean jug that has only held water.  I make a 4lb batch of paste and only dilute half of it.  The other I stored in the frig in a freezer zip bag. It can be stored this way for a year or more.


----------

